# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Liljana Ramasaço

## polimadh

*Liljana Ramasaço* was born on 11th October 1973 in Gramsh city. It is in this city where she spent her childhood. In Gramsh city she finished her elementary and secondary education and she received a general training in the high school "Shefqet Guzi".* Liljana Ramasaço* comes from a family with cultural and education-loving traditions, and therefore her gene stimulated her desire to get educated further on the way toward the knowledge about the world and humans. She had a flair to know better the universe of the human being and for this reason she decided to study for medicine, one of the main sciences related strongly with the survival of humans in the Earth planet.
From 1991 to 1997, Liljana Ramasaço finished her studies in the Faculty of Medicine, in the University of Tirana, in the branch of General Medicine. Later, after the graduation, she carried out also several post-graduation specializations to get the title of Specialist Family Doctor, a title which she deserved in the years 1998-2000. In 2011, she graduated also in Pharmacy. 
In 2010-2011, Liljana Ramasaço graduated in the second-level Master in the training program for Hospital management in Albania from* "Department of Health Management Systems"*,* Medical Center of RUSH University, Chicago, Illinois, USA*. So, the genes of Liljana's family, inherited to her, gave their result; they influenced in her intellectual and cultural training. 
After the graduation and specializations, Liljana worked for a long time as family doctor in service of primary health care.
*Liljana Ramasaço* currently is the *Executive Directress of Regional Health Authority of Tirana*. She came in this post with a rich experience as a professional doctor and therefore by starting this work in this institution she was committed to the reform of primary health care. Mrs. Ramasaço brought in the management of the Regional Health Authority a new way of management and established high standards in the relations with other institutions of primary health care. She has given a big contribution in the functioning, management and empowerment of the institution of the Regional Health Authority of Tirana.
Liljana Ramasaço is the President of the Association of General and Family Doctors of Albania since 2012. She is member of the *Association of Family Doctors of South-Eastern Europe*. 
Liljana gives a big importance to the new scientific information and knowledge and also to the latest developments in the medicine science. In order to be well-informed she participates continuously in different seminars and conferences where it is discussed about the latest news and data about medicine. She has participated in several meetings such as: “NCI in the Summer  Currulum in cancer prevention”  in USA; “Potential Candidate Countries on Cooperation of the European Chemicals Agency” in the Member States, Helsinki, Finland; “United States of Amerika and Antiterrorism Assistance Program” USA; “CBRN  Hospital Based Management of Mass Casuality Course,” USA; “The 4-th World Congress on Controversies in Neurology,” Barcelona, Spain etc. 

*Liljana Ramasaç*o as a devoted intellectual, is an originator and author of the book *" Guide of the Primary Health Care for Tirana"*. This book is an indispensable handbook for the informing and orientation of the community towards the providing of health service.   

Liljana Ramasaço is currently in the process of finishing her Doctorate Dissertation with the theme: "A General Overview on the Problems of HIV/Aids  in Albania in 2000-2012". Mrs. Ramasaço speaks fluently Albania, English and Italian.
The doctor Liljana Ramasaço, during her whole professional career has been distinguished as a personality with a humanitarian spirit and has given big contributions to help the communities, the nongovernmental organizations in support of people in need. So, she has had a wide activity as peace missionary.
The doctor* Liljana Ramasaço*, as a peace missionary, has been committed to the international lobbying organization *Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity*, part of UN. She is an* Honorary Advisor* of this mission that operates for peace and prosperity in the Balkans and all over the world.

Anisa Muça

----------

